# Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz



## Dr.J (17. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

heute hab ich folgende Pressemitteilung auf der Seite des Tierschutzbundes gelesen:



> *Das deutsche Gesetz ist grausam:
> Für ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*
> 
> Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz. Die Eckpunkte hat der Verband heute in einer Pressekonferenz vorgestellt. Die letzte umfassende Novellierung fand 1986 statt. Das im Jahr 2002 erlassene Staatsziel, sowie neue Anforderungen der Gesellschaft und der Wissenschaft an die Tierschutzgesetzgebung sind in keiner Weise im geltenden Tierschutzgesetz berücksichtigt. Den Kampf für ein neues Tierschutzgesetz hat der Deutsche Tierschutzbund zum Leitmotto des Welttierschutztages 2011 ausgerufen, der am 4. Oktober stattfindet.
> ...


*
Quelle: Homepage des Deutsches Tierschutzbundes e.V.*

Besonders interessant für uns ist der von mir rotmarkierte Satz.


----------



## Majaberlin (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Ich habe das auch gelesen und würde das total unterstützen!


----------



## Hagalaz (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Ich muss sagen das ich das nur teilweise gutheißen kann.
Da ich selbst leidenschaftlicher Terrarier und Auquarier bin muss ich sagen das ich ein komplettes Verbot als entschuldigung für die Wortwahl schwachsinnig halte da gerade viele __ Terrarientiere aus Nachzuchten stammen und in freier Natur kaum durchkommen würde.
Verbot von Wildfängen JA! Nachzuchtenverbot NEIN!


----------



## archie01 (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo
Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen , gut , das in der EU wir die einzigen Verrückten sind , die solchen Forderungen überhaupt Presse geben.
Deshalb würde ich sagen - ist keinerlei Diskussion wert....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Moonlight (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

*Die Kostenerstattung für die Versorgung Fund- und herrenloser Tiere in den Tierheimen muss verbindlich geregelt und die finanzielle Ausstattung des karitativen Tierschutzes insgesamt als Bundesaufgabe im Tierschutzgesetz festgeschrieben werden.*

Sehe ich als besonders wichtig an.
Wie oft habe ich im beruflichen Bereich mit verletzten/angefahrenen Tieren zu tun. Und was machen die 2 Tierkliniken um die Ecke?
Sie behandeln sie nicht, wenn es zu den Tieren keinen Halter gibt. Dann bezahlt ihnen ja niemand die Behandlung. 
Für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Sind das doch Lebewesen die dringend eine ärztl. Hilfe nötig haben.
Also bleibt uns nichts weiter übrig als die Tiere zu töten.
Nur ob das im Sinne de Tierschutzgesetzes ist? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln.

*Sensible, anspruchsvolle Exoten - z. B. Reptilien, Vögel oder Fische - leiden und sterben in Menschenhand. Ihre Haltung ist grundsätzlich zu verbieten.*

Absoluter Blödsinn. Bei Reptilien oder exotischen Vögeln wäre ein Halterpass (wie bei Kampfhunden) nicht verkehrt. Erst Schulung vor Kauf und dann die Anschaffung, wenn alles passt.
Allerdings müßte es dann auch Jemanden geben, der diese Halter ab und zu mal konsultiert und schaut ob es den Tieren gut geht.
Ein absolutes Verbot kann man nicht durchsetzen. Dann boomt außerdem der Schwarzmarkt.

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*



> Sensible, anspruchsvolle Exoten - z. B. Reptilien, Vögel oder Fische - leiden und sterben in Menschenhand. Ihre Haltung ist grundsätzlich zu verbieten.


Hallo alle zusammen,

dieser Satz spricht mir teilweise aus dem Herzen und teilweise muß ich sagen: So ein Schwachsinn!

Warum?

Es stimmt das viele Tiere die gehalten werden, sei es jetzt privat oder gewerblich, leiden und sterben müßen.
Aber warum ist das so?
Die "Halter" haben diese Tiere aus Gründen des Geldverdienens oder weil es jetzt grad so "chic" ist

Sich vorher darüber zu informieren was für Ansprüche diverse Tiere haben und wie man ihnen ein artgerechtes Leben bieten kann,dafür ist keine Zeit!
Nacher hat jemand anderes grad dieses Tier vor mir.

Aber grundsätzlich verbieten?

Ich bin auch Aquarianer und beschäftige mich mit Nachzuchten.
Ich sorge also- in gewisser Weise-  dafür das gewisse Fischarten nicht "wildgefangen" werden müßen.

Das ist doch auch Tierschutz?

Bevor ich mir neue Fische zulege(Teich oder Aquarium)informiere ich mich: Kann ich sie artgerecht halten und auf ihre Bedürfnisse eingehen?

Dient unser Hobby, sei es jetzt Teich oder Aquarium ebenso wie andere Tiere, nicht auch in gewisse Art der Erhaltung von Tierarten?


> Deshalb würde ich sagen - ist keinerlei Diskussion wert....



Sehen leider nicht alle Leute so

Mit tierischem Gruß
Ralph


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*



> Sie behandeln sie nicht, wenn es zu den Tieren keinen Halter gibt. Dann bezahlt ihnen ja niemand die Behandlung.
> Für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Sind das doch Lebewesen die dringend eine ärztl. Hilfe nötig haben.
> Also bleibt uns nichts weiter übrig als die Tiere zu töten.
> Nur ob das im Sinne de Tierschutzgesetzes ist? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln.





> Absoluter Blödsinn. Bei Reptilien oder exotischen Vögeln wäre ein Halterpass (wie bei Kampfhunden) nicht verkehrt. Erst Schulung vor Kauf und dann die Anschaffung, wenn alles passt.
> Allerdings müßte es dann auch Jemanden geben, der diese Halter ab und zu mal konsultiert und schaut ob es den Tieren gut geht.
> Ein absolutes Verbot kann man nicht durchsetzen. Dann boomt außerdem der Schwarzmarkt.




Ralph


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Diese Pressemitteilung ist mal wieder ein "totaler Rundumschlag", anstatt etwas differenzierter an die Sache heranzugehen.
Es wäre sicherlich zu begrüßen, daß schmerzhafte Strafen (Geldbeutel) klar definiert würden für Tierquälerei und z.B. den Import von wild gezogenen "Rassehunden" aus Osteuropa. Die vermeintlichen Zuchttiere werden dort unter teilweise entsetzlichen Umständen gehalten.

Ich würde auch ganz sicherlich unterstützen, daß Exoten, seien es Reptilien, Fische oder andere Arten, nur dann gehalten werden dürfen, wenn man einen entsprechenden Qualifikationsnachweis und entsprechende Haltungsbedingungen als potentieller Halter vorweisen kann.
Dies sind nur 2 Bereiche, wo ich gegenüber dem derzeitigen Tierschutzgesetz klaren Nachbesserungsbedarf seitens des Gestzgebers sehe - und WENN es dann mal soweit ist, auch klare Anwendung betrieben wird.


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Ohne Diskussion wirds wohl kaum gehen, denn die Forderung ist ja gestellt. 
Und so sind auch hier innerhalb weniger Stunden bereits die ersten unterschiedlichen Meinungen zusammen gekommen. 

Auch wenn ich persönlich gegen Verbote und Kontrolle bin, sondern eher für Aufklärung und Apelle an die Vernunft, so kann ich in den meisten Forderungen zumindestens als Diskussionsgrundlage keinen Blödsinn sehen. 

Das ist ja erst mal als Forderung einer Lobby (der Tierschützer) zu sehen, der Gesetzgeber wird sich noch Forderungen der anderen Seiten (Zirkus, Tierhalter, Lebensmittelproduktion, Landwirtschaft usw.) anhören, und  dann hoffentlich ein weises Gesetz verabschieden. 

Die Diskussion zu führen kann also durchaus wertvoll sein, um gemeinsam zu einem Ergebnis im Sinne möglichst vieler Beteiligten und (ich hoffe) vor allem zum Wohl der Tiere zu finden. 

Viel wichtiger als Gesetze ist aber jeder Verbraucher selber. Mann kann eben nicht den Schweinebraten für Euro 3,79 kaufen wollen und gleichzeitig gegen Massentierhaltung demonstrieren. 
Wir Verbraucher kaufen Tiere zur artgerechten Haltung, wir kaufen Produkte die im Sinne des Tier und Umweltschutzes Produziert werden ... oder wir kaufen eben andere Produkte und tragen so zur Entwicklung bei. 

Ein Nationalist würde sagen: Tierschutz ist Heimatschutz, ... und hat damit Recht. 
Wer einen weiteren Horizont hat wird vielleicht die Welt als seine Heimat ansehen. 
Tierschutz gibts nicht nur bei uns am Teich, sondern Tierschutz kann bereits beim Einkauf im Supermarkt gelebt werden. 

Schaut nur mal an, wieviele Leute heute keinen Pangasius kaufen, nachdem diese Berichte da im Fernsehen waren. 

Diskutieren ist selten wertlos, wenn man denn Argumente hat. 
Nicht diskutieren kann wertlos sein. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo Zusammen,

richtig so, warum Elephanten in Vorgärten halten oder Störe in 500 Liter Becken? Warum kommen Menschen mit Ihren Hunden nicht zurecht, die sie ganz niedlich süß und klein gekauft haben? 
Wenn diese dann groß sind werden sie abgemurxt, oder ins Tierheim gesteckt und dann abgemurxt... Viele davon warscheinlich nur, weil sie nicht zur Trendfrisur passsen oder einfach nur Arbeit machen die blöden Viecher.
Viele Leute vergessen, das ein Elefant im Vorgarten wirklich viel Futter braucht... 
Es ist Unsinn Krokodile zu Hause zu halten, oder 8 Meter Schlangen im 1m Terrarium. 
Aus meiner Sicht ist es wirklich in Ordung, dass man darüber mal nachdenkt. 
Der teure Koi kommt auch nur aus einer Japanichen Schlammpfütze und wird eigentlich unter untierischen Bedingungen verhöckert um dann ein paar Jahre durch den Teich eines Besitzers zu schwimmen, der den Teich zubetoniert, wenn er die Nase voll hat. 
Ich denke, das nur 30% aller Hundebesitzer mit ihrem Hund eine Hundeschule oder Welpenstunde gehen. 70% aller Hunde müssen nur lieb und ganz süß sein oder den oben beschriebenen Weg gehen. 
Von daher, ein Elephant gehört nicht in den Vorgarten, eine Black Mamba (im Entsorgungsfall) nicht auf den Spielplatz, ein Krokodil nicht in die Badewanne. 

Also wäre es eh sinnvoller, wenn wir Rotfedern im Teich halten, oder Stichlinge, oder Hechte, oder Karpfen, oder oder oder, aber nicht Tropische Tiere, die wir ans Limit Ihrer Überlebenskünste bringen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Thomas schrieb:
Ich denke, das nur 30% aller Hundebesitzer mit ihrem Hund eine Hundeschule oder Welpenstunde gehen. 70% aller Hunde müssen nur lieb und ganz süß sein oder den oben beschriebenen Weg gehen. 

Moin Thomas,
das ist die traurige Wahrheit.... 
Ich habe jetzt seit knapp 50 Jahren Hunde, seit ca. 40 Jahren Jagdhunde.. und noch nie, nie... haben meine Hunde eine "Hundeschule" gesehen.
Würden sich die potentiellen Hundehalter VOR dem Kauf eines Tieres ausreichend Gedanken darüber machen, ob sie dem Hund überhaupt gerecht werden können in Haltung und Auslastung... dann bräuchte es keine Hundeschulen.
DIE gibt es nur und schießen wie Pilze aus der Erde, teilweise mit erbärmlichem "Sachverstand" betrieben, weil die HUNDEHALTER keine Ahnung haben, wie man dem angeschafften Tier wirklich gerecht wird. Die Hundehalter gehören in die Hundeschule - nicht die Hunde! Die Art und Weise, wie heute speziell Hunde und Katzen "entsorgt werden", wenn sie "lästig geworden" oder "ungezogen sind", läßt mich an  dem Individium Mensch des öfteren zweifeln!

Moin Wolf,
Deinen Worten kann ich mich ebenfalls umfänglich anschließen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hm Eva-Maria,

ich halte Hundeschulen für sehr wichtig, gerade für Leute die keine Ahnung haben. Dort lernen die Hunde von klein auf den Umgang mit anderen Hunden, was sich in einem ausgeglichenerem Charakter niederschlägt. 
Auch den Hundehaltern tut es gut, über Ihren Hund was zu lernen. 
Viele Leute machen es nicht und wundern sich, das das Tier so wird wie es wird (Angstbeißer, Randalierer,...) 
Es ist sicher was anderes, wenn man die Hundeschule quasi zu Hause hat, so wie Du. Alle anderen gehören in die Hundeschule (Hund wie Halter).
Letzens war ich mit Hund und Kind unterwegs und habe eine Frau mit großem Welpen getroffen. Die Frau hat gezittert vor Angst, weil sie Angst vor Hunden hat??!! 
Ich habe mich dann noch lange mit Ihr über Hunde und Erziehung unterhalten. Ich habe Sie auch gefragt, wie sie es sich denkt, wenn der Hund groß wird und die Machtkämpfe beginnen? Dann bleibt sie und ihr Hund zu Hause, damit sie keinem anderen bösen Hund begegnen können?
Ihr habe ich dringend angeraten zur Hundeschule oder Welpenstunde zu gehen. 
Dort steht sie dann mitten in einem Hunderudel (bestehend aus süßen kleinen Welpen) und lernt kennen, wie ein Hundespiel aussieht und wie ihr Hund und andere Hunde reagieren und kommunizieren.

Von daher denke ich auf jeden Fall, dass diese Hundetrainigs wirklich wichtig sind, gerade bei den Welpen. Vieles bekommt man später nicht mehr hin, wenn der Hund 60 kg wiegt und man dann erst anfängt Fuß laufen zu üben ist die Schulter bereits mehrfach ausgekuggelt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hi Thomas,
klar hast Du Recht, daß besser in eine Hundeschule gegangen wird... statt das "böse Erwachen" abzuwarten.
Dein letzter post bestätigt aber exakt meinen vorherigen - der MENSCH  braucht die Hundeschule viel mehr als der Hund.
WÜSSTE  der Mensch, wie er mit einem Hund von Welpenbeinen an umzugehen hat, bräuchte er keine Hundeschule.
Und genau DAS mache ich den meisten Hundebesitzern zum Vorwurf.... sie schaffen einfach an, OHNE sich vorher gründlich mit der Thematik beschäftigt zu haben.
Es wird einfach gekauft.... "der ist ja soooo siüß"......
Das Ende vom Lied, oft genug Leid, es MUSS eine Hundeschule besucht werden, da der Hund assoziales Verhalten zeigt... oder "einfacher"... man entledigt sich eines solchen Tieres einfach, speziell zu Ferienzeiten oder wenn das Tier ernsthaft krank wird und damit Geld kostet oder aber wirklich, weil man die "Kontrolle verloren" hat und Angst vor dem eigenen Hund.
Wie JÄMMERLICH  ist das denn??
Ich engagiere mich seit einigen Jahren im Tierschutz, unsere beiden Pointer sind ebenfalls TS-Hunde......
Thomas, was ich DA schon geboten bekommen habe, ist einfach  (sorry, daß ich jetzt etwas drastisch wurde).


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Zitat: 'Sensible, anspruchsvolle Exoten - z. B. Reptilien, Vögel oder Fische - leiden und sterben in Menschenhand. Ihre Haltung ist grundsätzlich zu verbieten.'

Ähnliche verallgemeinernde Sätze habe ich vor 25 Jahren in Bezug auf Erdorchideen und andere geschützte einheimische Pflanzen zigmal von Seiten des Naturschutzes gehört. Da wurde einfach behauptet diese Pflanzen ließen sich nicht in Gärten kultivieren und schon gar nicht vermehren. Das war damals schon falsch, und ist es heute mit modernen Vermehrungsmethoden erst recht. Heute kann man eine vom Gärtner vermehrte Erdorchidee für 8,50 € kaufen und niemand kommt mehr in Versuchung diese Pflanzen in der Natur zu wildern. 

Ich bin sehr skeptisch geworden was den Tier- und Pflanzenschutz angeht, denn sehr oft verbirgt sich dahinter schlicht und einfach Ideologie. Dass man ausreichende Vorkenntnisse braucht um Tier oder Pflanze zu halten werde ich sofort unterschreiben (sehe ich beim Kinderkriegen übrigens auch so), aber ein pauschales Verbot halte ich für ideologischen Unfug.


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo Werner,
bei allem Respekt... Pflanzenschutz ist m.E. nicht mit Tierschutz zu vergleichen, wenn ich mein Augenmerk auf die Pflanze und das Tier richte.
Da spreche wir dann doch über 2 völlig unterschiedliche Bereiche.


----------



## Hagalaz (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Nun ja ich würde nicht sagen das Pflanzen und Tierschutz 2 paar schuhe sind den die Pflanzen sind ebenso wie die Tiere ein unerlässlicher Faktor in unserem Ökosystem.
Meiner Meinung nach sollten alle Lebewesen also auch Pflanzen gleich behandelt werden.
Den können wir uns anmaßen über andere Lebewesen zu sagen sie wäre weniger zu schützen?!


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> bei allem Respekt... Pflanzenschutz ist m.E. nicht mit Tierschutz zu vergleichen, wenn ich mein Augenmerk auf die Pflanze und das Tier richte.
> Da spreche wir dann doch über 2 völlig unterschiedliche Bereiche.



Weil Pflanzen bei Verletzungen nicht schreien können, brauchen sie weniger Schutz?


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo Werner,
es mag an der Erziehung liegen und an dem kulturellen Umfeld, in dem man jeweils aufwächst....  müßte ich mich entscheiden, ob ich einen Hundewelpen aus 'ner Mülltonne ziehe oder eine dort "entsorgte" Pflanze, dann gäbe es für mich kein Zögern - es wäre mit Sicherheit der Welpe!
DAS meinte ich mit Tierschutz und dem sehr geänderten Bewußtsein im Umgang mit Tieren.
Augenscheinlich werden Menschen immer gleichgültiger und liebloser.


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Bitte lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe. Mir geht es nicht darum Tier- und Pflanzenschutz gegeneinander auszuspielen. Mir geht es darum, dass hier schon wieder pauschaliert wird: 'Exotische Tiere - geht nicht!', und vor Jahren war es eben der Satz 'Erdorchideen - geht nicht!'.

Ich bin dafür, dass man einen Sachkundenachweis erbringen muss wenn man bestimmte Tiere halten möchte. Ich bin absolut gegen ein pauschales Verbot der Tierhaltung.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Nunja, Pflanzen Tier und Umweltschutz gehören sehr eng zueinander. 
Was nützt es dem eben aus der Mülltonne gezogenen Welpen, wenn er keinen Baum zum Beinchen heben hat und verschmutzte Luft atmen und vergiftetes Essen bekommt. 

Nix nützt es ihm ! 

Das sind Dinge und Ideologien, die eng nebeneinander liegen. 
Wir erleben das doch hier immer wieder, wenn es um "schützenswerte" Fische geht, und die selben Leute den Schutz der Fischfressenden Vögel eher vernachlässigen.

Wie Darius schon sagte: Ökosystem 
Und das ist komplexer als wir denken. 

Vielleicht als kleine Anregung zum Thema Nachzuchten: Greifen wir damit nicht direkt in die Evolution ein ? Ist es nicht Sinn und zweck der Evolution, das einzelne Arten verschwinden ? Jeder der die Lehre der Evolution vertritt müsste eigentlich dafür sein da nicht regelnd einzugreifen ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit: anders gesagt - den Schweinebraten zu schuetzen und kein Kraut und Kartoffelklösse als Beilage zu haben ist das Essen auch nur halb so schön  - genau so ist es beim Tier und Pflanzenschutz


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass man einen Sachkundenachweis erbringen muss wenn man bestimmte Tiere halten möchte. Ich bin absolut gegen ein pauschales Verbot der Tierhaltung.



Gegen PAUSCHALE Verbote bin ich auch, Gießkannenprinzip bringt rein gar nix.
Ich bezweifle jedoch erheblich, daß ein "eingeführter Sachkundenachweis" , sollte es dazu kommen, Individuen davon abhalten wird, weiterhin so mit z.B. Hunden umzugehen, wie man es VERMEHRT auch hier in D'land erlebt!
Geht man dem Zweibeiner ans Portemonaie... werden die Meisten dann doch etwas vorsichtiger.
Und statt immer mehr Steuern hierfür und Abgaben dafür zahlen zu lassen, sollte die bestehende Rechtsprechung mal ausgeschöpft und das entsprechende Strafmaß dann auch verhängt werden, z.B. in Form von Geldbußen.


----------



## pema (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin sehr für ein pauschales Haltungsverbot von "sensiblen anspruchsvollen Exoten". Wobei für mich die meisten Tiere sensibel und anspruchsvoll in der Haltung sind...nicht nur Exoten - aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Mag sein, dass Frau X ihre Graupapageien im Schwarm hält und Herr Y seine Boas im nachbebauten Regenwald auf 500m²...die Regel ist es aber nicht. Die Regel ist eine völlig artungerechte Haltung der Tiere. 
Für mich macht es keinen Unterschied, ob die Tiere aus deutschen Nachzuchten stammen oder Wildfänge sind(...die sind doch sowieso schon lange verboten). Die Frage ist doch: wer kann Wildtieren eine artgerechte Haltung bieten? Die Zoos arbeiten ja nun daran, aber selbst da rollen sich einem doch teilweise die Fußnägel hoch - wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.
Und solange der Handel nicht verboten wird, gibt es Anbieter und Nachfrager. Ich kann mir bei Zoo Za..in Duisburg (ich verdränge den Namen immer) z.B. ein Faultier kaufen. Natürlich aus deutscher Nachzucht! Heißt das nun, dass das Tier kein Wildtier mehr ist und bei mir in der Yuccapalme hängen kann? Solange bis es tot ist?

Ich glaube nicht, dass es ein großer Verlust für die deutschen Tierfreunde wäre, wenn sie sich auf die 'unsensiblen' Exoten spezialisieren müssten. Denn auch die können wirklich grauenhaft gehalten werden...siehe den einsamen Wellensittich mit Spiegel im kleinen Käfig, der immer noch auf seinen Schwarm wartet.

petra


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo Zusammen,

@Wuzzel mit der Evolotion hast Du sicher Recht, aber als die erfunden wurde hatte keiner dran gedacht, das der Mensch alleine übrigbleibt, weil er alles abmurxt inclusive sich selbst. 

Jetzt mal im ernst, mit oder ohne Führungszeugnis in Deutschen Landen braucht keiner ein Krokodil im Wohnzimmer oder ein Faultier an der Lampe. 
Es sollen sicher Ausstellungsstücke sein, wo jeder Besucher staunt, "Was die da tolles haben ein Krokodil und das liegt da so lieb im Wohnzimmer, dass passt sicher auch gut in unsere Stube..."

Dafür sind Zoos zuständig und dort kann man staunen. 

Mit Nachzuchten hilft man der Natur kein bisschen sich zu regenerieren. Es werden ja Vogelspinnen in Deutschland gezüchtet und nicht Kreuzspinnen oder andere in Deutschland vorkommende Arten, die man auswildern könnte. Somit ist es kein Naturschutzbetrag, wenn man zu Hause ein Phytons züchtet. 

Die Frage ist, wozu braucht man wirkliche Exoten zu Hause? 
Ein Aqurium läßt sich mit Stichlingen füllen.
Ein Terarium mit Kreuzspinnen, Blindschleichen, Eidechsen...
Ein Teich mit allem vom Stichling bis zum Aal... 
Ein Vodelkäfig mit Finken, Spatzen und Tauben...
Diese Tiere könnte man auswildern (wie auch immer das geht) und man könnte so Beiträge zum Erhalt der heimischen Natur tun. 

Das Thema ging um SENSIBLE AANSPRUCHSVOLLE Exoten und die braucht keiner, wenn man es mal genau betrachtet. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## baddie (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

EU Recht ? 

Sorry aber da klink ich mich sofort aus. . 


  und   und   und auch *hier fehlt mir der "Geld scheffel Smiley" *

passen in meinen Augen ganz gut.


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Meinungen aber was wird sich endern den in der Bibel ists doch schon genau gesagt Genesis 1,28: "Macht Euch die Erde untertan  nu haben wir den Salat ihr glaubt doch nicht das sich wegen eines Gesätzes was endert . Da müssten wir ja doch den letzten Baum stehen lassen   
Gruss      Wuzzel danke hast schon Recht aber wie soll das gehen (Jeder der die Lehre der Evolution vertritt müsste eigentlich dafür sein da nicht regelnd einzugreifen ?   Essen und Trinken da gets schon los.


----------



## pema (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*



Reiner S schrieb:


> nu haben wir den Salat ihr glaubt doch nicht das sich wegen eines Gesätzes was endert



Hallo Reiner,
doch, ein Gesetz kann etwas ändern, denn die, die dagegen verstoßen machen sich strafbar und müssen z.B. mit einer Geldstrafe rechnen.

Händler werden vorsichtiger und Käufer gibt es weniger.

Natürlich wird immer gegen jedes Verbot verstoßen werden...aber deshalb z.B. die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen abschaffen ??

petra


----------



## Plätscher (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Ich sehe das Gesetzesvorhaben als kontraproduktiv an. Wenn das Halten von "Exoten" verboten wird, dann gibt es in der EU auch keinen offiziellen Vertrieb dieser Tiere. Aber es wird trotzdem, nicht zu wenige geben, die diese Tiere halten wollen. 

Sie werden sich die Tiere aus dubiosen Quellen beschaffen , da es offizielle nicht mehr geben wird. Der "Schwarzmarkt" ist nicht kontrollierbar und das öffnet den Wildfängen Tür und Tor und ich möchte nicht wissen, da ja eine offizielle Einfuhr nicht mehr möglich ist, wieviele Tiere beim Schmuggel krepieren. 

Wenn die EU wirklich etwas für den Tierschutz machen möchte muß sie Lebensräume schützen, aber das ist nicht so plakativ (schaut mal die arme gequälte Kreatur) und kostet Geld. 

Alleine wenn wir auf den Biosprit aus trop. Ländern verzichten, könnten große Urwaldgebiete gerettet werden.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, auch hier in der EU wird viel aus zweifelhaften Gründen zerstört.


----------



## Joachim (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

[ot]
@Baddie
nimmste den hier:   (ist bei den großen dabei  )
[/ot]


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

 ja das ist das haubt Problem :gratuliere


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen  nu frage ich mich warum sich kaum einer dran hält und alle jeden Morgen durch die 30ger rassen als würde es nichts kosten . :gratuliere


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

@Reiner, oh hohe Theologie    lies bei Genesis 3 weiter. Da wurde gegen die bis dahin einzige Regel (Gesetz) verstossen und dann ging das los mit der Bestrafung und das Dilemma nahm bis heute seinen Lauf. 
Bis dahin war ja alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen. 
Da ich persönlich mich in vielen Punkten der Evolutionslehre nicht anschliessen kann kann ich auch nicht erklären, wie das gehen soll. 

Zum Thema sind Gesetze sinnvoll: 
Meiner Meinung nach Ja. 
Wurden nicht vor ca. 20 oder 25 Jahren noch massenweise Elefanten abgeschlachtet um Europa mit Elfenbein zu versorgen ? 
Hat nicht ein Gesetz und Sensibilisierung der Bevölerung dafür gesorgt das die Importe nach Europa nahezu null gehen. Der asiatische Markt ist leider noch nicht so weit auf solche Produkte zu verzichten, aber in Europa funktionierts. 
Hätte man ohne die Anschnallpflicht wirklich eine nahezu 100% Anschnallquote erreicht ? 

Einen Schwarzmarkt wird es immer geben, auch werden trotz Gesetzen Straftaten begangen. 
Mord nicht mehr ahnden, weil Gesetze sinnlos sind ? 

Und ganz ehrlich... mehr als Tempo 30 fahr ich mit Rücksicht auf Kinder und Alte in Wohngebieten nur ungern, die die es hier versuchen bekommen immer wieder Post von der Bußgeldstelle. Und das ist auch gut so. 

Wo es Sinn macht halte ich mich an die Begrenzungen , wo es sinnlos ist soll es abgeschafft werden. 

Gesetze können für die Verfolgung einzelner Bevölkerungsgruppen  verantwortlich sein, oder Gesetze können Bevölkerungsgruppen legitimieren, oder sogar fördern. 

Gesetze vermögen sehr viel zu bewirken. 
Gute Gesetze gutes, schlechte Gesetze schlechtes. 
Gesetzlosigkeit bedeutet für mich eher Chaos. 

Wir haben es alle 4 Jahre in der Hand in wessen Hände wir die Gesetzgebung geben. 
Macht was draus, es gibt ausser den etablierten auch noch kleine Parteien, die viel bewirken können. 
Bestes Beispiel sind wohl die einst belächelten Grünen die heute die Politik maßgeblich mitbestimmen. 

Nur damit es nicht falsch rüberkommt, ich will hier fuer keine Partei Werbung machen, aber dafür das politisch mündige und handelnde Bürger wichtig sind, weil eben die Gesetze die die Politiker, die wir wählen eben so immens wichtig sind - auch für die Meinungsbildung im Volk. 

Und wenn man mal bedenkt wie fortschrittlich wir heute sind im Vergleich zu vor 30 Jahren... und alles durch Gesetze: 
- Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie 
- Katalysatoren am Auto 
- Reduzierung des Energieverbrauchs 
- hohe Recycling Quoten 
etc. etc. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*



Reiner S schrieb:


> nu frage ich mich warum sich kaum einer dran hält und alle jeden Morgen durch die 30ger rassen als würde es nichts kosten .



Na weil sie wahrscheinlich wissen, dass es KEINER kontrolliert :smoki
Wo wir wieder beim Thema Gesetz und Kontrolle wären ... ... wenn die Einhaltung nicht kontrolliert wird, halten sich die Wenigsten dran.


Mandy


----------



## jochen (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hi,

wie so vieles im Leben ist dieses Gesetz (sollte es wirklich dazu kommen) ein zweischneidiges Schwert.

Als Aquarianer sehe ich die Sache aus einem völlig anderem Blickwinkel.

Ich schreibe Aquarianer, und nicht Halter von vor sich hin siechenden Fischen in erbärmlichen Glaskästen.
Man kann ein Aquarium schon so gestalten, das man die Tiere darin artgerecht halten kann, wer anderes behauptet sollte es sachlich widerlegen können.

Durch die Aquaristik, wird wohl keine Fischart ausgerottet.
 Ganz im Gegenteil, es können Arten gerettet werden die in der Natur, die durch menschliche Hand zerstört wird bzw. wurde, erhalten bleiben.

Aktuell, der Staudamm am Rio Xingu.
Hier wird ein Fluss, der bekannt ist durch seine Stromschnellen, zu einem riesigen Stauseesystem von der Fläche Frankreichs "umstrukturiert".
Speziell die sauerstoffbedürftigen Fische der Stromschnellen (meist Hypancistren) die dort zum Teil endemisch leben werden wohl dadurch verschwinden.

In der Aquaristik können diese Arten erhalten bleiben, da sie nicht unbedingt schwer zu vermehren sind.

Es werden sicherlich auch keine Arten durch Überfischung zwecks der Aquaristik bedroht, eher das Gegenteil wird es sein.

Wohl zu 90 % werden die Zierfische in der Trockenzeit gefangen. Hier landen Tiere in den Netzen der Fänger, die sich in Resttümpeln der überfluteten Wiesen der Regenzeit befinden, und es verpasst haben, zur "rechten Zeit" dem Fluss zu erreichen, diese Fische würden in den nächsten Tagen sicher verenden.
Die restlichen 10 % werden durch mühevolle Fänge in unwegsamen Regionen erreicht, diese Fangreisen werden bestimmt keine Art ausrotten.

Nun zum Thema Exoten im Verbund zum Regenwald.

Ein Indio in Amazonien kann sich und seine Familie, durch den legalen Zierfischfang *relativ* gut ernähren, kann er das nicht mehr, (eben durch *unsere neuen Gesetze*)

*wird er sein Geld durch...*

schlagen illegaler Tropenhölzer,
suchen mithilfe giftiger Schwermetalle nach Gold,
oder weiden lassen von Rinderherden, oder anbauen von Soja auf niedergebrannten Regenwäldern....

...*verdienen*

In diesem Sinne ist Aquaristik sogar Umweltschutz...

doch die meisten Menschen denken wohl kaum so, und werden das Gesetz durchsetzen, den über den eigenen europäischen Horizont werden nur die wenigsten schauen.

Man sollte die Haltung von Exoten viel besser kontrollieren und auch limitieren... , aber absolut abschaffen...

nöö...

schönen Tag noch...
Jochen.


----------



## pema (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*



jochen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Durch die Aquaristik, wird wohl keine Fischart ausgerottet.
> Ganz im Gegenteil, es können Arten gerettet werden die in der Natur, die durch menschliche Hand zerstört wird bzw. wurde, erhalten bleiben.
> ...




Hallo Jochen,

Das Indianer im Regenwald darauf angewiesen sind, durch Zierfischfang ihren Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen liegt an der Politik der Konzerne, die Bodenschätze und Wald vermarkten und den Einheimischen nur Brotkrumen zukommen lassen.
Wenn du dagegen etwas tun möchtest: es gibt genügend Projekte die emtwickelt wurden, um der einheimischen Bevölkerung eine Lebensgrundlage zu schaffen, die die Natur (von der diese Menschen ja leben) nicht noch weiter beeinträchtigt.

Ich verstehe jeden Aquarianer, der schöne , bunte und auch noch seltene Fische in seinem Auquarium haben möchte...aber das als Umwelschutz zu verkaufen...nein. 

Du wirst deinen Fischnachwuchs sicherlich nicht im Amazonasdelta aussetzen und so für die Arterhaltung sorgen.

Ich kenne leider genug Fischliebhaber, die sich 2x im Jahr neue Meerwascherfische kaufen müssen, da die 'ach so tollen Korallenfische' es nur drei Monate geschafft haben.
So etwas meine ich, wenn ich schreibe: Ja, es sollten Gesetze her.

petra


----------



## jochen (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hi Petra,

meine Fische sind weder bunt, noch schön, und auch nicht unbedingt selten...

leider ist das der Begriff von vielen Leuten über Aquarianer, von Leuten die keine Aquarianer sind.

Ich will hier auch nichts verkaufen, sondern nur mal Menschen zu animieren, anders zu denken, und nicht Halter von Exoten zu pauschalisieren, und vor allen Dingen nicht vor zu verurteilen.

Im Amazonasdelta würde ich meine Fische bestimmt nicht aussetzen, das wäre ihr sicherer Tod, falsche Wasserwerte, vollkommen falsches Habitat.



> Ich kenne leider genug Fischliebhaber, die sich 2x im Jahr neue Meerwascherfische kaufen müssen, da die 'ach so tollen Korallenfische' es nur drei Monate geschafft haben.
> So etwas meine ich, wenn ich schreibe: Ja, es sollten Gesetze her.



Jepp...  doch von solchen Leuten distanzieren sich wirkliche Aquarianer,

Echte Aquarianer halten nicht die Fische weil sie absolut toll, bunt und cool sind, sondern aus vielen anderen Gründen die ich zum Teil in meinem ersten Beitrag zum Thema geschrieben habe, auch wenn du sie nicht nachvollziehen möchtest.

Auf dem aktuellen Thema am Xingu das ich kurz angeschnitten habe, und das (nicht nur) in diesen Falle durch die Aquaristik eben Arterhaltung betrieben wird, wird leider nicht eingegangen,
 dazu kam nur die lapidare Floskel mit dem Amazonasdelta, was vollkommen irrelevant ist.

Ich habe ja geschrieben, Gesetze sollten kommen, aber die Haltung sollte nicht generell verboten werden, 
sondern viel besser kontrolliert werden, 
denn dann würde sich auch die Spreu vom Weizen in der von vielen Menschen irrtümlicherweise verpönten Aquaristik trennen.

Grüssle,
Jochen.


----------



## jochen (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo,

was ich gerade bemerkt habe...

wenn man schon zitiert sollte das Zitat auch im richtigen Zusammenhang stehen, alles andere finde ich störend, verzerrend, und verfälscht.
Man kann nicht einfach Absätze als Zitat zusammenstellen wie man möchte,
dieser Beitrag kann auch gerne wieder von den Mods gelöscht werden, dient nur als Hinweis.

Danke
Jochen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Galileo Big Picture....
Schlüsselanhänger, bestehend aus kleinen Plastikbeuteln, in denen kleine Fische oder Kleinstlebewesen eingeschlossen/eingeschweißt sind - LEBEND. Das Wasser ist "angereichert mit Sauerstoff und Nährstoffen", Überlebensdauer 10 Tage.
Der einzelne Plastikbeutel schaut im TV in etwa so groß aus, wie solch' ein Ketchup- oder Mayonaise-Tütchen, die man für 10 cent zu kaufen kriegt!
Worüber machen wir uns eigentlich noch Gedanken??????
Manchmal kann man es wirklich nciht glauben, was es so gibt.


----------



## pema (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo Jochen,

du fühlst dich sehr auf den Schlips getreten. War nicht meine Absicht...aber die Zitate sind nicht verfälschend, sondern geben deinen Beitrag in den Grundlagen wieder.
Wer Natur erhalten will...egal wo...sollte sich gegen deren Zerstörung engagieren. 
Die 'Rettung' von bedrohten Fischarten in heimischen Aquarien kann leider nicht die Lösung des Problems sein.

Zu der Frage der artgerechten Haltung von Fischen in Auquarien nur ein Fakt: in der Natur kommt auf ungef. 5m³ Wasser ein Fisch (vgl. Kirchner, Wasserpflanzen für den Garten, S. 90).

Aber das war ja auch gar nicht die Diskussionsgrundlage. Es ging um eine gesetzliche Beschränkung des Verkaufes von Tieren, die besondere Ansprüche an die Haltung stellen (Ansprüche, die leider von den wenigsten Haltern erfüllt werden können).

Petra
p.s. Ich habe übrigens erst nach über 20 Jahren Aquarienhaltung der verschiedensten Fischarten eingesehen, dass 'artgerecht' anders ist Aber besser spät als nie


----------



## jochen (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hi,

oder 20 Jahre etwas falsch gemacht, und nicht versucht zu lernen...,



> Zu der Frage der artgerechten Haltung von Fischen in Auquarien nur ein Fakt: in der Natur kommt auf ungef. 5m³ Wasser ein Fisch



man merkt du hast wenig mit der Aquaristik zu tun, auch nach 20 Jahren,  Haltung von bunten Fischen in Glaskästen.

Ein Betta zB. lebt ein Jahr im Fussabdruck eines Büffels, um sich nach der Regenzeit zu verpaaren,
Ein Killi lebt in Lehmpfützen...
50 ancistren leben in 10 ltr Eimer grossen Höhlen,
warum sollte man nicht schaffen diese Lebensbedingungen nach zu stellen ?

Schade ist es wenn ein Walhai auf 5 m³ leben muss...

nur soviel zu deiner Formel.


Nur mal so,
 wir Aquarianer kämpfen gegen das Projekt am Belo Monte Staudamm,
also wir engagieren uns für die Natur am Xingu,
 wir Versuchen zusammen mit den indigen Völkern den Baustopp aufrecht zu erhalten, den wir uns ein klein wenig anheften, 
aber man rennt wohl gegen Windmühlen..., die Regierung wird sich wohl durchsetzen.

Was ist  daran verkehrt wenn man den aussterbenden Fischarten eine Chance gibt ?

Aber lassen wir das, ich habe meine Stellungnahme zum Thema geschrieben,
vielleicht bleibt ja beim ein oder andern was hängen, es muss ja nicht unbedingt bei dir sein, die Chance hattest du 20 Jahre.

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## Koipaar (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo,

ich sehe die Gesetzesforderung mit gemischten Gefühlen. Zuerst wäre da die Frage, wer entscheidet auf welcher Grundlage welche Tiere sensible Exoten sind die nicht gehalten werden dürfen, welche Tiere evtl. "unsensible" Exoten sind, die gehalten werden dürfen. Oder soll das Gesetz grundsätzlich die Haltung aller Tiere verbieten, die nicht z. B. aus dem europäischen Raum kommen? Auch finde ich, vor dem Verbot der Haltung sollte ein Import- und Handelsverbot kommen. Eine weitere Frage wäre, was passiert mit den Tieren, die im Moment noch gehalten werden, deren Haltung ab dem Tag X aber verboten wäre? Müssen Diese abgegeben oder etwa eingeschläfert werden? Was ich aber insgesamt nicht gut finde ist die Pauschalisierung. Wenn ich mir den Wortlaut so ansehe klingt es, als ob jeder Halter eines exotischen Tieres ein Tierquäler wäre, sorry, auch wenn ich selbst keine Exoten halte, aber das geht mir zu weit. Da frage ich mich, was ist z.B. mit den überfütterten Dackeln (es gibt natürlich nicht nur überfütterte Dackel) die von Herrchen/Frauchen mühsam zum Gassi-Gehen überredet werden oder was ist mit den Meerschweinchen und Hamstern die oft in viel zu kleinen Käfigen leben und lediglich als Schmusetier dienen? Sind diese Tiere weniger schützenswert? Sicherlich steht hinter der Forderung insgesamt eine sinnvolle und notwendige Absicht, aber die Haltung bestimmter Exoten mit Auflagen oder einem Nachweis der Befähigung zur Haltung zu versehen wäre meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller. 

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## jochen (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hi,



Koipaar schrieb:


> Sicherlich steht hinter der Forderung insgesamt eine sinnvolle und notwendige Absicht, aber die Haltung bestimmter Exoten mit Auflagen oder einem Nachweis der Befähigung zur Haltung zu versehen wäre meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller.



das wäre für mich der Idealfall...

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## pema (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo Jochen,

leider hat sich mein erster Eindruck bestätigt: du fühlst dich 'persönlich' sehr angegriffen von meinen Beiträgen. 
Keine Ahnung warum
Ich kenne weder dich noch deine Art der Tierhaltung. Und ebensowenig kennst du mich und meine Art der Tierhaltung. Warum also greifst du mich persönlich an?
Vielleicht bist du der unter Tausenden, der "sensible Exoten" in Aquarien fach- und artgerecht hält?
Aber - und darauf bestehe ich - Artenschutz kann nicht in unseren Wohnzimmern stattfinden.

petra

Und jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema: da geht es nämlich nicht nur um Fische.


----------



## jochen (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo Petra,



pema schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du der unter Tausenden, der "sensible Exoten" in Aquarien fach- und artgerecht hält?
> .



ne Petra,
bin sicherlich nicht der Einzigste,
nur die meisten Leute die sich nicht intensiv mit der Aquaristik auseinandersetzen erkennen das nicht.
Les dich doch bitte bei "Aquaristik im Detail ein",

oder noch besser,
lese Fachbücher von Heiko Bleher, Horst Linke, Ingo Seidl, Hans Evers, nur um einige von vielen guten Autoren zu nennen,

dann wirst du merken, das ich nicht alleine auf weiter Flur stehe.



pema schrieb:


> Aber - und darauf bestehe ich - Artenschutz kann nicht in unseren Wohnzimmern stattfinden.
> 
> .



Und wieso nicht ?
Was willst du gegen die Regierung von Brasilien unternehmen ?
Es wird die Natur am Xingu weiter zerstört, obwohl gerade der harte Kern der Aquaristik, vieles versucht das zu verhindern, im Moment sogar mit Erfolg...

Ich *denke* mal das ich sicherlich nicht der Einzigste bin der sich für so eine Sache aktuell einsetzt, und das nicht im Wohnzimmer.

Und nun nochmal meine Frage.

Warum sollte man diesen Arten nicht die Möglichkeit geben sie in Aquarien im Keller (oder Wohnzimmer) aufrecht zu halten?
Vielleicht können ja dann Ichthyologen oder Biologen diese Tiere tatsächlich irgendwann ein neues zu Hause in der Natur geben.



Ansonsten bin ich keinen cm in`s off topic geraden,
den südamerikanische Fische für die ich mich interessiere (also ein nicht geringer Teil der Aquaristik) sind für mich Exoten, und um die Haltung von Exoten gehts nun mal hier im Thema.
Sicherlich ist die Haltung von Exoten nicht gerade "Der Hauptpunkt" in einem Gartenteichforum,
aber da dieses Thema von einem Moderator eröffnet wurde,  dürfte die Diskussion darüber wohl nicht unerwünscht sein.

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## Dr.J (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Als Themenstarter lese ich natürlich hier fleissig mit. Bislang entwickelt sich die Diskussion ganz interessant. 

Wir sollten uns allerdings nicht nur auf Exoten in Aquarien beschränken, sondern im Anfangsthread steht ja:
"Sensible, anspruchsvolle Exoten - z. B. Reptilien, Vögel oder Fische". Es gibt also auch noch andere schützenswerte Tiere.

Wo sind denn eigentlich die Koinasen? Die sind doch davon auch betroffen.....


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*



jochen schrieb:


> Warum sollte man diesen Arten nicht die Möglichkeit geben sie in Aquarien im Keller (oder Wohnzimmer) aufrecht zu halten?
> Vielleicht können ja dann Ichthyologen oder Biologen diese Tiere tatsächlich irgendwann ein neues zu Hause in der Natur geben.



Macht das nicht nur Sinn, wenn man dadurch eine, in freier Wildbahn bereits ausgestorbene Tierart, dauerhaft wieder im ursprünglichen Lebensraum ansiedeln könnte ? 
Würde man nicht bei Ansiedlung in dann anderen Lebensräumen aktiv zur Faunenverfälschung beitragen ? 

Hat das denn schon jemals, bei irgendeiner Tierart geklappt ? Also das eine bereits ausgestorbene Tierart durch Besatz mit Tieren aus privater Haltung wieder dauerhaft im natürlichen Lebensraum etabliert wurde ? 

Das ist zwar ein hoher Wunsch, aber ich bezweifele das das in der Praxis wirklich klappt. 

Hauptaugenmerk, im Sinne des Umweltschutzes, ist sicher darauf zu richten: Lebensräume erhalten.

Man könnte allerdings auch den darwinistischen Weg gehen und sagen: Die Tierart hat es nicht geschafft sich an die geänderten Bedingungen anzupassen. Der fitteste überlebt, die waren nicht die fittesten, also weg damit. 

Ich bin ja eher der Traditionalist und tendiere zum Erhalt der Tierarten, aber auch für den anderen Weg gibts ja Argumente. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Wenn ich keine Koi mehr halten darf ... dann nehm ich Karpfen ... achja, die heißen im japanischen ja auch Koi, hmmm.

Na dann sprech ich einfach kein Japanisch mehr und sage: in meinem Teich schwimmen nur Karpfen 
Damit habe ich __ Speisefische im Teich ... im Notafall zum Verzehren. Muß ja keiner wissen, dass ich lieber verhungern würde als einen der "Karpfen" zu essen.

Zumal, meine Karpfen sind Europäer ... 

Mandy (grins)


----------



## Teddy (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo
Ich bin der meinung das ohne Nachzuchten von Privatleuten,die Wider Ausgewildert wurden
es Heute mit Sicherheit ein Paar Tierarten weniger gäbe.Aber warum immer nur Privat
Leute Verantwotlich machen?in meiner Jugenden gab es in den Winbergen auf Schritt und Tritt __ Eidechsen.Dann wurden auf einmal Pestizide vom Helikopter Versprüht,wei Effizienter.
Heute kann man Studenlang Laufen ohne eine Einzige Edechse zu Sehen.Oder Wieviele
Kleine Buntbarsche im Victoriasee sind Verschwunden weil man Nilbarsche Eingesetzt
hat weil wegen der Größe der fang Lohnender ist.Und unsere Rebhühner,Wacteln,Fasane
und Hasen sind auch nicht wegen der Privaten Tierhatung so Selten Geworden.:

   Jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

@moonlight ich denk bei den Buntkarpfen kommts nicht nur auf die artgerechte Hälterung an, sondern auch auf die "Selektion" nicht vermarktungsfähiger Tiere im Vorfeld.

@teddy, Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber ich hatte ja ganz konkret nach Beispielen gefragt. 
Ich denk, das ist keine Frage wo Meinung gefragt ist, sondern eher Argumente. 

Bei den anderen Sachen stimme ich Dir voll zu. Aber ist es nicht letztendlich egal ob Privat, Industrie, Landwirtschaft, Regierung oder sonstwas ? In allen Fällen greifen Menschen ein. 
Und nur, wenn jeder bei sich selber guckt, wo er was verbessern kann wirds was. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Moin,

Einen Leguan darf ich nicht halten, aber Hunde, denen die Augen aus dem Kopf quellen, darf ich züchten? 
Das kann es nicht sein. 
Ich denke, ein grundsätzliches Haltungsverbot geht zu weit. Zumal ich mich frage "warum nur Exoten?" 
Es gibt genügend Beispiele, wo Mensch nicht mal in der Lage ist, Hund, Katze, Maus richtig zu halten. 

Deshalb sehe ich eher die Notwendigkeit des Sachkundenachweises für Haltung und insbesondere auch für die Zucht in Verbindung mit erheblicher Reglementierung des Handels. 
Wenn es nicht so leicht gemacht würde, die Tiere zu erwerben, wäre das Nachdenken vielleicht größer und das Sammeln von Erfahrung nach der Methode "learning by doing" reduziert.

Arterhaltung im Wohnzimmer? Warum nicht, daß muss man doch nicht auf kleine Gefrierdöschen in irgendwelchen Tiefbunkern reduzieren, bis die Welt wieder "besser" ist. Aber wenn, dann organisiert, dann muss dieser Genpool auch offiziell verfügbar sein. 

(Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, was mache ich in der Zwischenzeit mit dem Nachwuchs, der noch nicht zur Auswilderung gebraucht wird? Denn manche dieser Tierchen (das ist der Unterschied zwischen sibirischem Tiger und Fisch) werden ihre Vermehrungsraten ja nicht reduzieren, nur weil sie jetzt in einem geschützten Raum leben und nicht bei allen ist Mensch in der Lage, hier vorher einzugreifen. Eine Vergreisung der Bestände ist aber zu verhindern. Das heißt doch letztendlich, ich muss das Sterben in Kauf nehmen, wie es von der Natur auch eingeplant ist, oder?)

Wesentlich mehr stört mich übrigens die Tatsache, das Tiere gesetzlich immer noch als "Sache" behandelt werden. Hier wünschte ich mir eine Anhebung des juristischen Stellenwertes in Verbindung mit einer heftigen Erhöhung der Strafmaße.


----------



## Sveni (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Und nur, wenn jeder bei sich selber guckt, wo er was verbessern kann wirds was.
> 
> Gruß Wuzzel



Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen

Wir mussten (wollten) auf dem Grundstück eine Eiche, drei __ Ahorn, zwie Akazien, zwei Haselnuss und einen Wallnussbaum  fällen.(schlechtes Gewissen incl.)
Für ein Aufforstungsgebiet ca. 3 km von uns entfernt, haben wir dann 50 Sämlinge (__ Eichen, Buchen, Ahorn) erworben und durften diese selbst mit einpflanzen.
Ob das genug ist, weiß ich nicht, aber man fühlt sich auf jeden Fall besser.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## jochen (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo,

ich gehe jetzt mal auf verschiedenen Antworten ein, um gezielter zu schreiben versuche ich Zitate zu benutzen.

@ Jürgen...



> Wir sollten uns allerdings nicht nur auf Exoten in Aquarien beschränken,



ich kann leider nur aus eigener Erfahrung also von der Haltung und Vermehrung  von Exoten von südamerikanischen Fischen schreiben.
Andere Tiere interessieren mich natürlich auch, und lese dann interessiert mit...

 nur mein angelesenes Wissen zu anderen Tierarten kann sich wohl ja jeder selbst ergoogeln, daher erspare ich euch mein Halbwissen dazu hier zu verbreiten.

@ Wuzzel...



> Macht das nicht nur Sinn, wenn man dadurch eine, in freier Wildbahn bereits ausgestorbene Tierart, dauerhaft wieder im ursprünglichen Lebensraum ansiedeln könnte ?
> Würde man nicht bei Ansiedlung in dann anderen Lebensräumen aktiv zur Faunenverfälschung beitragen ?



du hast gut erkannt, die Fische um den es mir geht, werden in einigen Jahren ihr natürliches Umfeld nicht mehr vorfinden können,
es werden alleine am Xingu über 100 Arten sein, die zum Teil endemisch sind.

Ich nehme mir mal den L46 (Hypancitrus zebra) vor, einem __ Wels der relativ leicht zu vermehren ist.

Dieser Wels stirbt definitiv nach dem Staudammprojekt aus, sollte er nicht auf anderer Weise erhalten bleiben. 
Nur die Südamis scheint momentan ein eigenes Engagement zur Erhaltung wenig zu liegen, zumindest nicht staatliche Stellen. (IBAMA)

Bringt man jetzt diesen Hypancistrus durch die Haltung in Aquarien zum Überleben, denkt vielleicht die Regierung eines Tages um und setzt erhaltene Tiere in anderen Hypancistrus geeigneten Regionen aus.
Südamerika ist so groß, und die Flussläufe Amazoniens so riesig, es würde sich bestimmt ein Plätzchen finden diesen Fisch irgendwo unterzubringen, wo er keine andere Fischart belästigt, und somit nicht unbedingt eine Faunenverfälschung ist.



> Hat das denn schon jemals, bei irgendeiner Tierart geklappt ? Also das eine bereits ausgestorbene Tierart durch Besatz mit Tieren aus privater Haltung wieder dauerhaft im natürlichen Lebensraum etabliert wurde ?



Keine Ahnung, nur wer es nicht probiert, der kann es nicht erreichen,...
eigentlich wie so vieles im Leben.



> Hauptaugenmerk, im Sinne des Umweltschutzes, ist sicher darauf zu richten: Lebensräume erhalten.



Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu, wie schon geschrieben, der harte Kern der Aquaristik unterstützt auch dem Stopp des Belo Monte.



> Man könnte allerdings auch den darwinistischen Weg gehen und sagen: Die Tierart hat es nicht geschafft sich an die geänderten Bedingungen anzupassen. Der fitteste überlebt, die waren nicht die fittesten, also weg damit.



Nur zu dem darwinistischen Weg passen keine Monsterbagger und Betonpumpen,
da scheitert selbst der fitteste Fisch, und die hartnäckigste Art.

@ Else,



> Deshalb sehe ich eher die Notwendigkeit des Sachkundenachweises für Haltung und insbesondere auch für die Zucht in Verbindung mit erheblicher Reglementierung des Handels.



das wäre ein Traum...
es würden sich die Halter der tiere durchsetzen die sich wirklich einen Kopf für diese Tiere machen...

@ all...

ich will hier nicht die Welt retten,

nur mal zeigen das es wirklich Aquarianer gibt, die nicht nur bunte Fische guggen...
deren Horizont über der Abdeckung ihres Glaskastens geht...

und für denen ein absolutes pauschales Haltungsstopp von Exoten, etwas irrelevantes bedeutet.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Teddy (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo
Hat das denn schon jemals, bei irgendeiner Tierart geklappt ? Also das eine bereits ausgestorbene Tierart durch Besatz mit Tieren aus privater Haltung wieder dauerhaft im natürlichen Lebensraum etabliert wurde ?

Ein gutes beispiel ict der Alexander Sittich,der mittlerweile sogar in teilen NRW heimeisch
geworden ist.(Durch Entflohene Tiere)

                 Gruß Teddy


----------



## jochen (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hi,

naja,
das ist eher ein negatives Beispiel..., und dient eher der Faunenverfälschung,
aber man merkt dadurch es müsste gehen,
auch "unser" Sonnenbarsch ist ja ein Nordami, und, und, und...
es gibt vieles das man aufzählen könnte...

also was im negativen Sinne geht, müsste auch im positiven umzusetzen sein...

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Teddy, danke für das Beispiel, zeigt das nicht eher, wie unaufmerksam Tierhalter mit der Natur umgehen.
Papageien haben in freier Wildbahn in NRW nichts verloren, es sei denn Sie bewegen sich von selber dahin. 
Außerdem ist der große Alexandersittich in freier Natur bislang keineswegs ausgestorben (zum Glück).
Genau so wenig haben viele Fische die heute in unseren Gewässern zu finden sind da eigentlich was verloren. 
Auch unser Sonnenbarsch gehört dazu und ist keineswegs gefährdet. 

gruss wuzzel


----------



## jochen (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hallo Wuzzel,



Wuzzel schrieb:


> danke für das Beispiel, zeigt das nicht eher, wie unaufmerksam Tierhalter mit der Natur umgehen.



bist du der Meinung *alle* Tierhalter gehen unaufmerksam mit der Natur um... :?

Wenn man das so liest, könnte man meinen du gehst davon aus...

Ich würde sagen, es ist wie im richtigen Leben, es gibt solche und solche. 
Und ich denke mal Tierhalter sind oft besser mit der Natur verbunden, als Leute die sich von der Haltung (sei es von Exoten oder heimischen Arten) distanzieren.

"Schwarze Schafe" gibt es natürlich überall.
man braucht nur manche Berichte hier im Hobby Gartenteich durchzulesen,
*
sollte man wegen solchen "Chaoten" auch dieses Hobby von staatlicher Stelle verbieten?*

Daher finde ich diesen Vorschlag von Else, den ich nochmals zitieren möchte für ideal...



> Deshalb sehe ich eher die Notwendigkeit des Sachkundenachweises für Haltung und insbesondere auch für die Zucht in Verbindung mit erheblicher Reglementierung des Handels.



Dann würde sich wie ebenfalls schon mal von mir geschrieben die Spreu vom Weizen trennen.

Ein absolutes Verbot, wäre ein riesiger Schritt zurück,
die Gründe dafür habe ich nun schon seitenlang geschrieben,

bessere, schärfere von Ärzten und Biologen durchgeführte Kontrollen würde ich absolut unterschreiben.

Gruss,
jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hätte ich *alle* gemeint, hätte ich auch "alle Tierhalter" geschrieben. 
Warum man meinen könnte ich meine alle, versteh ich beim Besten willen nicht. 

 Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund fordert ein neues Tierschutzgesetz*

Hi Wuzzel,

ok...bin erleichtert...

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------

